# Trim Tag Information



## LSMS (Nov 4, 2021)

Can anyone tell me the meaning of the number 744 stamped on this trim tag?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## LSMS (Nov 4, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> View attachment 146989


Thank you for the response.

The information you provided states that it applies to cars built at the Fremont plant, but this car was assembled in Arlington, TX.

Is there anyone familiar with trim tags from Arlington built cars that can comment on the meaning of the 744 portion of this number sequence?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

06B Date Built; Second week of June

From the Chevelle Stuff website:
744
Data Processing Number
Found on Arlington, Atlanta, Baltimore, Van Nuys, and Kansas City trim tags. These consist of either two 6-digit numbers (Atlanta & Van Nuys), single 5-digit number ( Kansas City), single 4-digit number (Baltimore) or a 3-digit number (Arlington) and represent several data processing numbers found on internal plant paperwork to track the car during assembly. They have nothing to do with any options and are only significant today if paperwork is found for the car and the numbers match up to show that paperwork belongs to that car.

744 -Arlington:
The 3-digit number is the last 3 digits of the 4-digit number found in block #10 of the build sheet.


----------



## LSMS (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you for the detailed explanation. That is very helpful information.


----------

